# atv salt spreader input



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello, I am thinking about putting a salt spreader on the back of my atv. What has anybody used and if so any problems? I am planning to run plain old rock salt through it. I was thinking about the buyers one. I am looking for any input.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/vehicl...ducts-atv-feeder-spreader-12-1-2-gal--1119844


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

looks like it will get the job done. if you buy it make sure to post some pics of the install and how it works for you..


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

carkey351;1229189 said:


> looks like it will get the job done. if you buy it make sure to post some pics of the install and how it works for you..


That goes without saying I love to post pics.


----------



## gwhunter (Sep 22, 2008)

They work ok but are throw aways after a season or two. They plug up real easy and really need an auger for the material. I'm real suprized nobody has manufactured one with ice control in mind.

Matt


----------

